# Anyone fished the marathon reef lately



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck at the reef or cutoff lately hate to make that run for nada.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

2 weeks ago it was full of sharks.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

That's where we caught the huge AJ. Stopped going there because of undersized AJ. Might try it again once AJ opened. never caught much else there.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

we hit it tgis weekend kept two that were barely legal lots of small aks though.I would day not worth the trip got to the 252 or255


----------

